# Show me your pocket hole set up



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

For production.

No free standing machines just homemade jig.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Real woodworkers don't use pocket hole screws.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

What a useful reply! If what you are saying is true then I guess I'm not a woodworker. Where did you receive your expert credentials on determining who is and isn't a woodworker?


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I use the little Kreg jig in conjunction with a big wood vise. You could build all sorts of holding fixtures around it to make drilling easier/faster. Do you have a specific need or is this a general purpose thing you want to build?


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

My advice since you used the term 'production' is to take a serious look at the Foreman.

I've done a lot of pocket holes with several versions of the jig including the K5 for the last year or so. I used to use a 8" wide pice of BB for a base with the kreg jig attached and two small 1/2" BB ply boxes built out to each side about 4" wide and 18" out each way. I even added some threaded inserts on the backs of the wings to add a tall fence for larger pieces. Sorry I don't have a pic of my jig setup, but you get the layout I'm sure.

With all of that, I lucked into a Foreman as part of a trade about 4 months ago and after using that for one job I junked the rest except for the one small jig you can use inside cabinets when needed. For production style work, there's no comparison to the speed I can run the foreman compared to even what I considered a well done setup for the kreg jig.

Since then I've used it for maybe 4 medium size jobs and I'm confident it's pretty much paid for itself in time savings in that time.

Not an exact answer to the question you asked, but if you are really going to be doing production level work, then I'd strongly recommend just biting the bullet on the Foreman. Even if I had paid retail for mine, the pain would have been long gone after ripping out a couple hundred pocket holes in the first job we did with it.

Mike


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

These two do everything I need Pocket holes for. Mostly face frames and once in a while other stuff. Not a replacement for most traditional joints. Here and there is fine. Just don't go Anna White crazy. JMHO of course

These 2 tools do everything I need pocket holes for.



















The Jr. is a great little tool to have in your tool box.

If this makes me not creditable that's OK, I'm already not creditable so I have nothing to lose. But I am working on it I picked up a couple of new buddies.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

There's a guy called Wooden Tool Man on Youtube
who has some interesting ideas.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

You may get some better answers with better information. Like what does production entail?
Production of what? Depending on what could mean a different jigs.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

I second Mikes suggestion of the Forman. Best 400$ I spent. The company has exceptional CS too. Something that you don't find too often these days.

I have a full time operation and use it quite a bit. My first one was about 2 years old and it started cutting out. I called CS and asked them if I could buy a part of if they had any suggestions. They ended up sending me a new machine! No shipping, no nothing.

I just started making picture frames recently(less than year). I am on my second box of 5000 screws. All on the Foreman.

Advise on bits and feed rate-

Keep a couple extra on hand. Nothing like wasting 1.5 hrs of drive time to buy a 13$ bit.

I use it on soft material so I can hammer away. If your drilling hardwoods, slow it down a little or you will brake the bit.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Here's mine. It's just fastened down to two pieces of 1/2" plywood laminated together. 










Heavy and stable and works great when I need it to


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Well, this isn't a pocket hole set up, but it's a way of making plugs. Details for building one can be seen at http://lumberjocks.com/topics/61541.


----------

